# utorrent prob, upload speed is higher than download speed



## daemon (Jul 17, 2007)

hello ,

i am using utorrent and download a imp file of 3.7 GB . there are 4 -10 seeders and 38 peers . my problem is that i am getting lower download speed than upload speed .i have also forwarded a port . i have a connection of 512 kBsp
unlimited . what do i do??


thanksssssssssssss!!


----------



## crazybutt (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm no techie but let me try...
ur upload speed will obvy go above the download speed in such torrents where d num of leechers is so. If u wanna limit it, right-click on the upload speed being shown in the bottom-right corner and set it to whatevr u desire...tho it rarely helps in increasing d download speed as its independent of it(i think).
Hope dis helps


----------



## go4saket (Jul 17, 2007)

First of all, is your speed 512 Kbps or 512 KBps. I guess it should be 512 Kbps. Anyways, it happens many a times that your upload sepped goes above your download speed. It not only depends on your connection but on the connections of all your seeders and leechers. If the leechers have put a control tag in their upload speed, you obviously wont get very good download speed. You on the other hand havent restricted your upload speed, so your upload speed goes high.


----------

